# Game 8: Trail Blazers @ New York Knicks



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Game 8: 
Portland Trail Blazers 
@ 
New York Knicks​

*







@







*
(3-4) - (2-7)​
*Date: Sunday, November 20th*
*Time: 9:00 a.m. PST*
*Arena: Rose Garden*
*T.V.: FSN*
*Knicks' Last Game: Loss*
*Blazer's Last Game: Loss*
*Last Meeting This Season: Blazer Win*

*Blazer's Lineup:*


































*Key Reserves:*






















*Juan Dixon*/*Theo Ratliff*/*Jarrett Jack*​

_*VS.*_​

*Knicks' Lineup:*


































*Key Reserves:*






















*jamal Crawford*/*Channing Frye*/*David Lee *​*
Key Matchup:​*

















*Blazer Freak's Keys To The Game:*
The Blazers have beaten the Knicks before, so I expect another win out of a very hungry Blazer squad tomorrow. Golden State was not a great team, so if the effort would have been there it would have been much closer. Nate will have these guys fired up, and I expect a big game out of Zach, and if healthy, Miles as well.

*Team Report:*


> Portland embarks on a season-long seven-game road swing that begins Sunday at New York. The Trail Blazers beat the Knicks 95-83 at the Rose Garden on Nov. 9. "The Knicks are back home to after a long road trip," Portland coach Nate McMillan said. "They'll be excited to be home and to show their fans they can play better than they did on the trip. We'll have to be ready to play." Forward Ruben Patterson said the Blazers (3-4) should set their sights high on the trip


*FOXsports.net*​
*Predicition: Blazer Win*
*Prediction Record: 5-2*(W-L)


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

BF,

I think its actually at 9AM.... not noon

maybe I misread the Blazers.com page


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

Trader Bob said:


> BF,
> 
> I think its actually at 9AM.... not noon
> 
> maybe I misread the Blazers.com page


Schedule seems to say 9am... yikes!

barfo


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

Lol yeh i was wondering 12 am im gonna have to drink a pot of coffee to watch that one.


----------



## RPCity (Aug 29, 2005)

Trader Bob said:


> BF,
> 
> I think its actually at 9AM.... not noon
> 
> maybe I misread the Blazers.com page



9 Western Standard Time....noon local (EST).


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

RPCity said:


> 9 Western Standard Time....noon local (EST).


Ya, but he has PST and am at that!

I pick us to win but I think this is going to be a tough game to win. NY will want revenge, but after the game against GS Nate should have us ready to play. Hope Darius is feeling better and into the game. Telfair should be amp seeing as the game is in NY. Hopefully he won't try to do to much.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Thanks guys


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

You've got the arena wrong, BlazerFreak. It's being played at Madison Square Garden--not the Rose Garden. I'm considering going to the game, but I hate the idea of paying so much to watch the Blazers when I can stay at home and watch the game on League Pass.

The toll through the Lincoln Tunnel is $6.00, Parking is around $25, and then of course there's the two tickets for my girlfriend and me, which will probably be at least $70 apiece.

Decisions, decisions . . .


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

Talkhard said:


> You've got the arena wrong, BlazerFreak.


I think you might have the TV wrong, too. According to blazers.com, it isn't televised (in Portland, center of the universe) except for League Pass. 

Bunch of critics, aren't we? The game thread is much appreciated!

barfo


----------



## RPCity (Aug 29, 2005)

Talkhard said:


> You've got the arena wrong, BlazerFreak. It's being played at Madison Square Garden--not the Rose Garden. I'm considering going to the game, but I hate the idea of paying so much to watch the Blazers when I can stay at home and watch the game on League Pass.
> 
> The toll through the Lincoln Tunnel is $6.00, Parking is around $25, and then of course there's the two tickets for my girlfriend and me, which will probably be at least $70 apiece.
> 
> Decisions, decisions . . .



I'm gonna be there! With my Sebastian Telfair throwback jersey and all. Can't quite afford those $70 seats....you can find me in the upper deck around where they seat college students with $10 tickets.

And I'll be ridin NJ Transit. Its cheaper by far than trying to pay for parking and all those blasted tolls. $7.25 round trip.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Talkhard said:


> You've got the arena wrong, BlazerFreak. It's being played at Madison Square Garden--not the Rose Garden. I'm considering going to the game, but I hate the idea of paying so much to watch the Blazers when I can stay at home and watch the game on League Pass.
> 
> The toll through the Lincoln Tunnel is $6.00, Parking is around $25, and then of course there's the two tickets for my girlfriend and me, which will probably be at least $70 apiece.
> 
> Decisions, decisions . . .


Now I don't feel so bad about paying $13 for Garden garage parking for each Blazer game. 

I did pay $40 for parking last year for the Cowboy game at Seattle, but I was really late and was being pushed in a wheelchair so it was well worth it for parking so close. This year I think it was only about $20 but was pushed a lot further.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

RPCity said:


> And I'll be ridin NJ Transit.


Do you have an ankle holster or do you just stick it in your waistband? :eek8:


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Anyone watching this? Hate not being able watch it. Nothing at NBA.com so far, must not of started yet?


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

Not watching but listening to Wheels on 750. Blazers appear to have gotten the early wake up call, leading late in the first.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

RipCity9 said:


> Not watching but listening to Wheels on 750. Blazers appear to have gotten the early wake up call, leading late in the first.


I get terrible reception or I'd be listening to it. I can listen to it in the my Blazer until I pull into my driveway.


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

Good first quarter by the road team - 28-26 Blazers.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

mgb said:


> I get terrible reception or I'd be listening to it.


There is an online version of the broadcast you can (usually) get at kxl.com. Click on the 'listen live'
link in the upper right area of the screen... I am listening to that at the moment.

barfo


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

mgb said:


> I get terrible reception or I'd be listening to it. I can listen to it in the my Blazer until I pull into my driveway.



get one of these, mgb. The select a-tenna works really good for me (I actually have 2 of them, the turk and the select). 

I know that when I'm in Idaho, I can get (sometimes) KXL up there (and other Portland stations..including some of the weaker ones). I also get some canadian ones, and have gotten Seattle up there.

While in Portland, I've gotten Utah (SLC), Sacramento, San Jose, LA, San Diego, Reno, Vegas, Seattle and Boise stations with my select-a-tenna. 

KXL is a different case tho, because of the crappy placement (as I understand it) of the Towers, and the direction the signal goes.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

barfo said:


> There is an online version of the broadcast you can (usually) get at kxl.com. Click on the 'listen live'
> link in the upper right area of the screen... I am listening to that at the moment.
> 
> barfo


shhhhhhhhh...they're listening.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

barfo said:


> There is an online version of the broadcast you can (usually) get at kxl.com. Click on the 'listen live'
> link in the upper right area of the screen... I am listening to that at the moment.
> 
> barfo


Thanks! I listen in preseason but just assume you couldn't listen to it during the reg season.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Hap said:


> get one of these, mgb. The select a-tenna works really good for me (I actually have 2 of them, the turk and the select).
> 
> I know that when I'm in Idaho, I can get (sometimes) KXL up there (and other Portland stations..including some of the weaker ones). I also get some canadian ones, and have gotten Seattle up there.
> 
> ...


I'll check it out. But I've tried antennas before and haven't had much success. Our house is drop down a little from the road and it just seems like we are in a pocket that doesn't get good reception. One of the select ones though looks like you can run it outside so that might work if I take it to the roof.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Nicely balanced scoring from our starting five.

I hope Monia gets some decent minutes for a change.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Well my Cowboys game started and since I have NFL ticket I'm going to be watching that. Will check back in. GO BLAZERS!! GO COWBOYS!!


----------



## Webster's Dictionary (Feb 26, 2004)

Man, Sebastian is on FIRE. 5-7 on FG and 3-4 on 3's. 17 points in the first half. Who said this guy can't shoot? :angel:


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

TheoSaysNo said:


> Man, Sebastian is on FIRE. 5-7 on FG and 3-4 on 3's. 17 points in the first half. Who said this guy can't shoot? :angel:


and the one miss from 3 was at the end of a shot clock situation too.

whats nice is the 6 free throws (altho missing 2 kind of stinks). Whats really nice is the 4 assists and only 1 turnover. Whats incredibly nice is the fact that he's shot a total of 8 times for 19 points.

If you took this telfair, and compared him to the telfair of the first 2 games, you'd almost think they were different people. Via the radio (btw, Tone isn't so bad, since he's quiet most of the time), it seems to me that Telfair is playing under control, and so far (granted, only 6 games) he's proving a lot of people wrong.


----------



## Webster's Dictionary (Feb 26, 2004)

57 to 54 Blazers ahead at halftime. Good effort so far, great game for Telfair. 19 points on 6-8 shooting, 4 assists, 4 rebs in the first half.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

take out the first 2 games of the season, and Telfair (as of the half) is shooting 51.6% from the floor and averaging (again, as of half) 14 ppg.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

Nice to see Telflair getting up to speed.


----------



## BlazerFan (May 26, 2005)

Could Telfair get a triple double???


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Sounds like Telfair is having a career game with some highlight-quality layups. 

Too bad this game isn't on TV! :curse:


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

Nate is an idiot. Plain and simple. Telfair is having a career game and he takes him out for one poor decesion. Then New York goes on a 10-0 run, quite the coincidence. Nate thinks it's more important to make a point than to win a game.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

ProZach said:


> Nate is an idiot. Plain and simple. Telfair is having a career game and he takes him out for one poor decesion. Then New York goes on a 10-0 run, quite the coincidence. Nate thinks it's more important to make a point than to win a game.


maybe he wanted to give him a bit of a breather.


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

Hap said:


> maybe he wanted to give him a bit of a breather.



Uhh... no.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Hap said:


> maybe he wanted to give him a bit of a breather.


No! That can't be it!! That's never happened in the history of the NBA!!! Even Mo Cheeks, who was a horrid coach, never simply pulled a player to give them a rest!!!!!


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

Breather or no, the rest of the team can't allow a 10-0 run. We really need this one to start the trip off right, and it's going to take a great 4th quarter.


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

What's the score?


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

Fork said:


> No! That can't be it!! That's never happened in the history of the NBA!!! Even Mo Cheeks, who was a horrid coach, never simply pulled a player to give them a rest!!!!!


Are you people even watching the game? I am. It wasn't very far into the fourth and it was EXTREMELY OBVIOUS why Nate pulled him... 

So I guess the message here is you can carry the team for half a game but as soon as you make a mistake you're out of the game. Yeah, that's really going to give these young guys confidence.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

ProZach said:


> Uhh... no.


Way to back up your assertion.

Here are some facts. Nate pulled Telfair for a whopping 4 minutes. And it was still a one point game until the 2:55 mark and Telfiar went back in with 1:25 left...so that means that NY went on a run in about a minute and twenty seconds of game time, thanks to turnovers by Patterson and Dixon...yet you blame Nate for this? Wow...

I'd blame the players who ****ed up, not the coach for trying to get his PG some rest.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

ProZach said:


> Are you people even watching the game? I am. It wasn't very far into the fourth and it was EXTREMELY OBVIOUS why Nate pulled him...
> 
> So I guess the message here is you can carry the team for half a game but as soon as you make a mistake you're out of the game. Yeah, that's really going to give these young guys confidence.


Yes, I am watching the game. 

Uh...actually, it was with 5:01 left in the quarter and he was out LESS than 4 minutes.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

rebounding seems to be a harder thing to do than it should be.


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

Is it on tv?


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

ProZach said:


> Uhh... no.


uhhhh, yea.....


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

Wow, Darius had Frye shoot a jumper and fouled him on it as the ball went into the basket. Then Darius charges into a defender and it goes right back to NY. Awesome instinct this guy has. We actually had a chance even with a couple minutes left at the end, Miles pretty much threw it all away due to his carelessness and laziness.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Looks like we lost this one. Good to see Telfair really having a good game. 

BTW, what is with all the new posters coming in here and just talking ****?


----------



## ptownblazer1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Well watching the game this morning...they played an awesome first half...the second half, not so great. Knicks had a lot to play for, and Portland is just starting a very long road trip. Good game by Telfair...hopefully we can pull out at least half of these road games.


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

I was wondering the same.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

they now stand a good chance at going 1-6 on this trip. This should've been a W.

The team didn't rebound worth squat, and they had waaaaaay too many turnovers. Especially Miles.

Thats 2 straight sub-par games from our "best players", especially *3* rebounds from Zach and 6 turnovers from Zach. 

You can be injured and still give effort..injuries don't cause offensive fouls, or carrying the ball or travelling. 

This seemed to be a game where only 2 players can hold their heads up. Telfair and Monia.


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

I just finished watching the game , The blazers played well but Nate screwed up by taking the starters out in early third when the knicks went on a 10 - 0 run . The officals were horrible on the blazers and the knicks got away with alot of traveling . Sebastian looked like Issah Thomas with 2 unbelieveable and 1s


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Telfair had as many rebounds as Zach, Theo, Joel and Ruben did..combined.


----------



## dkap (May 13, 2003)

> This seemed to be a game where only 2 players can hold their heads up. Telfair and Monia.


And Dixon, to be fair. 13 points on 5-7 shooting, including 3-3 from the arc, in a modest 25 minutes. Not too shabby. Limited assists and too many turnovers, though.

Dan


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Nice to see the Brooklyn point guards put on a show. Good game by Bassy! Good luck guys the rest of the season, see you next season!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

dkap said:


> And Dixon, to be fair. 13 points on 5-7 shooting, including 3-3 from the arc, in a modest 25 minutes. Not too shabby. Limited assists and too many turnovers, though.
> 
> Dan


true, I over looked him, tho I'm not sure why. Probably because his came more when the team was playing like crap and trying to come back. Props to him too.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

ProZach said:


> Nate is an idiot. Plain and simple. Telfair is having a career game and he takes him out for one poor decesion. Then New York goes on a 10-0 run, quite the coincidence. Nate thinks it's more important to make a point than to win a game.


Telfair wound up playing 41 minutes tonight, which happens to be the start of a very long road trip. I think Nate realized he'd already played Telfair a ton of minutes in the first half and this was a good excuse to give him a break. Telfair's speed is his best weapon--we can't afford to have him wear out on us. 

anyway, I was a little surprised that Monia got so few minutes. he just seems smarter, more under control and a better defender than Dixon, and he's worlds more polished than Outlaw. 

I'd really like to see them go with the Monia, then Webster, then Patterson at SG. 

pretty disappointing loss. if we can't beat a really bad Knicks team with only half a game by Curry and no Quentin Richardson, who exactly *can *we expect to beat on the road?


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

I really don't like Dixon's game. I know he was the only guy out there scoring for a while, but if he gets the ball and can't shoot, he just kills ball movement. Over and over it seemed like if the ball went to him he'd either a) chuck it or b) reset the play. 

For a small guard who is easily trapped and is forgettable as a rebounder/defender, you have to expect some decent playmaking ability. He doesn't seem to have any. I could live with it if he was super young and had tons of upside, but history seems to show that what you see is pretty much what you get with him. 

Dixon's on a nice little hot streak now in the shooting department, but it's fools gold. It'll go away in another game or two and we'll all be complaining about him again because he can't do anything else. He's basically a 6'2 Damon Stoudamire without the passing ability.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

I agree with tW's points in each of his last two posts.

I watched the game this morning (flipping between it at Sunday Ticket on my two-receiver TiVo after 10:00)... the Knicks sucked, but Portland just isn't a better team than NY.

Telfair was very, very good. Monia was good, too. Dixon was effective given his (IMO ridiculous) role. Zach's jumper continued to look good.

But the rest of Zach's game was absent. Miles wasn't good. Theo was invisible. Jack and Outlaw seemed to have combined for some of the least effective minutes of the Blazers' season so far.

It wasn't an unexpected loss, but we were in the game and we need to steal some of these kinds of games on the road to get to 30 wins this year.

Ed O.


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

Curry & Frye - 32 pts/8 boards

Joel & Theo - 5 pts/3 boards


It is bad enough that we aren't getting consistent production at SG.......we all knew that was a trouble spot. This was just ridiculous. Our centers need to step up - at least on defense! It is rather tough to win playing 3-on-5.


----------



## OntheRocks (Jun 15, 2005)

Oldmangrouch said:


> Curry & Frye - 32 pts/8 boards
> 
> Joel & Theo - 5 pts/3 boards



Ouch. That's a scary stat. Joel has been pretty silent thus far this year..... hmmmpf


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

cimalee said:


> I just finished watching the game , The blazers played well but Nate screwed up by taking the starters out in early third when the knicks went on a 10 - 0 run . The officals were horrible on the blazers and the knicks got away with alot of traveling . Sebastian looked like Issah Thomas with 2 unbelieveable and 1s


 You're 100% correct. 

The refs were not good
Miles didn't play well
Theo refused to come out on Frye
Ruben played poorly

but Nate killed us by taking Zach, Miles, and Telfair at the same time. While we didn't play great in the 2nd half, that 4 minute span cost the game.


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

OntheRocks said:


> Ouch. That's a scary stat. Joel has been pretty silent thus far this year..... hmmmpf


 We're lucky we didn't (couldn't) resign him this off-season based of his play when Theo was out. While I love Joel, he's not worth much, if anything over the MLE. I hope this season lowers his value, he resigns long-term with the MLE, then grows to be comfortable with this young team in the future.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

in Joels defense, he's still blocking shots at a decent rate, and he's not been a used part in the offense. 

Although he HAS returned to Foulzilla (partly his own fault, and partly no respect to him by the refs).


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

zagsfan20 said:


> uhhhh, yea.....


uhh... no. But I'm sure you're right zagsfan. As right as you were for thinking Jack should start over Telfair...


----------



## RPCity (Aug 29, 2005)

A few thoughts on the game (which I was at.....:-D) and some comments that have been made in this thread:

-I woulda liked to see more minutes for Monia also, but it was quite clear that he was unable to stay with whoever the Knicks put at the 2....Jamal, Steph, and Nate went by him with relative ease and he didn't have the space to post them up on the other side of the court due to Miles and Zach.

-Outside of that one short stretch in the third, we played (at worst) equal with the Knicks, despite horrendus rebounding from our bigs and too many turnovers. I think that's fairly promising....though we needed more to pull out the win.

-I think its kind of unfair to place the blame on Nate for that stretch. Everyone has been calling for more minutes for Outlaw and Jack had been playing well (and Dixon too). There's no way he could have expected such a quick 9-0 run to happen. It was simply the result of poor play from our second unit, particularly defensively on Channing Frye (who just killed us).

-I think a big part of the lack of rebounding for us was the amount of long rebounds. The Knicks just managed to chase them down better than we could. That's exemplified by the fact that our leading rebounder (without checking numbers....) was our starting point guard and Zach was limited to just 2. I think Zach mistimed a few boards also. He was putting forth the effort he needed to most of the time, but wasn't getting the bounces he needed. They were also making a strong effort to put a body on him.


----------



## Brolic (Aug 6, 2005)

good game for Bassy he took it to Mebury again @MSG I see more and more similarities in his moves to his cousin every time I get to watch him play. tough loss


----------



## dcfan (Jul 29, 2005)

theWanker said:


> I really don't like Dixon's game. I know he was the only guy out there scoring for a while, but if he gets the ball and can't shoot, he just kills ball movement. Over and over it seemed like if the ball went to him he'd either a) chuck it or b) reset the play.
> 
> For a small guard who is easily trapped and is forgettable as a rebounder/defender, you have to expect some decent playmaking ability. He doesn't seem to have any. I could live with it if he was super young and had tons of upside, but history seems to show that what you see is pretty much what you get with him.
> 
> Dixon's on a nice little hot streak now in the shooting department, but it's fools gold. It'll go away in another game or two and we'll all be complaining about him again because he can't do anything else. He's basically a 6'2 Damon Stoudamire without the passing ability.


It aint fools gold. Wait and watch the season play out. When this team faces adversity he and maybe a few other players will be the only one's to show up. Monia is garbage. Plain and simple. It sounds to me that Nate is not letting him clog passing lanes. If he allows Juan to do that, than he will raise cain. Don't worry, Juan has put up 6 to 7 games in a row at very high percentages...so you will be eating crow when he keeps it up. Damon Stoudamire aint a bad player, and seems to be lighting it up in Memphis....you guys are just to hard on your team..you have talent, let it develop.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

dcfan said:


> It aint fools gold. Wait and watch the season play out. When this team faces adversity he and maybe a few other players will be the only one's to show up. Monia is garbage. Plain and simple. It sounds to me that Nate is not letting him clog passing lanes. If he allows Juan to do that, than he will raise cain. Don't worry, Juan has put up 6 to 7 games in a row at very high percentages...so you will be eating crow when he keeps it up. Damon Stoudamire aint a bad player, and seems to be lighting it up in Memphis....you guys are just to hard on your team..you have talent, let it develop.


hold the phone here..to say that Monia is garbage, is reeking of Plays constant diss's of anyone who dare take playing time from the best PF to ever (have the name Shareef Abdur Rahim). 

Monia doesn't speak english too good, so that explains some of his mistakes. 

If Dixon puts up 6 to 7 straight games of "very high" percentages, and they help us win, that's good. 

Also, Damon is "lighting it up" shooting worse %'s than Telfair (a player you actually called 'stuipd' once, and suggested Juan should play ahead of). he's averaging less points, and marginally better assist and rebounds #'s. So, if thats "lighting it up", I hate to think what sucking is.

I love how you say we should let our talent "develop", yet you're dissing Monia as tho he's "garbage" and will always be.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

dcfan said:


> It aint fools gold. Wait and watch the season play out. When this team faces adversity he and maybe a few other players will be the only one's to show up. Monia is garbage. Plain and simple. It sounds to me that Nate is not letting him clog passing lanes. If he allows Juan to do that, than he will raise cain. Don't worry, Juan has put up 6 to 7 games in a row at very high percentages...so you will be eating crow when he keeps it up. Damon Stoudamire aint a bad player, and seems to be lighting it up in Memphis....you guys are just to hard on your team..you have talent, let it develop.


Do us all a favor.....

Watch a Blazer game...


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

wastro said:


> Sounds like Telfair is having a career game with some highlight-quality layups.
> 
> Too bad this game isn't on TV! :curse:


 That sucked that the game wasn't on TV in Portland.

Here are some highlights. 2:21 min 17.6MB Xvid Telfair heavy, at least in the beginning.


----------



## dkap (May 13, 2003)

Tonight's win against Memphis was a perfect example of what I meant by Telfair needing to outplay someone.

Telfair:
1-7, 0-2, 0-0, 2 pts
6 assists
3 boards
2 turnovers

Stoudamire:
2-10, 1-4, 2-2, 7 pts
7 assists
4 boards
2 turnovers

Again, basically playing to the level of competition, which can be a good thing or a bad thing... Fortunately, this time around the rest of the guys played well enough that Telfair didn't need to outplay his man.

Dan


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

dkap said:


> Tonight's win against Memphis was a perfect example of what I meant by Telfair needing to outplay someone.
> 
> Telfair:
> 1-7, 0-2, 0-0, 2 pts
> ...


stats and points don't necessarily signifly out playing. Maybe the coaches told him to let Damon shoot himself out of the game. Damon was a complete non factor tonite. Now I dont know if that was Telfair doing or not, but I think considering former blazers have a history of scoring big against the Blazers in their first games against the blazers, I'll take damons crappy #'s.


----------



## dkap (May 13, 2003)

> Damon was a complete non factor tonite.


No more so than Telfair, though, to be fair. They both pushed the pace and set up their teammates equally well, and their shooting (or lack thereof) was a wash.

Dan


----------

